# Out of nowhere, PLZ HELP!



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

My name is Stan Dunham is 23 years old and my wife and I have been married for one year now.

To the best of my knowledge we have been a very happy couple up until now. I had made some bad choices in the beginning of our marriage. I got jealous and asked her to stop hanging around with her male friends which was wrong. I asked her to go to counseling because she would get angry and throw things and yell. but this is nothing I cant handle. 

The other day my wife and I were on the phone because currently im away for 30 days because im in the military and she tells me that she feels emotionally numb towards me. she says that she still loves me she just doesnt feel anything. 

This cut wayyyy deep, immediatelly I replied what can I do to help this? so weve been talking more each day and trying to work this out. I myself understand that it is normal for myself to so called fall in and out of love. is it normal for after a year or so for that initial spark that initial burst to fade away. what does it fade into? 

I am willing to do anything to try and help this work. I love my wife more than anything and she means the world to me please help?


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

just this morning my wife replied to a question I asked for about why she was in a bad mood and she says "Idunno I feel stressed about whats going on with us, im trying to feel something for you but I dont. Maybe stuff will be different when you get back". 

I feel like my chest is being ripped apart. Im trying everything I can from 1000 miles away and i wont be home until saturday. I am so scared that my wife is going to leave me.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

There is somebody else in the picture. Start investigating. DO NOT ask her about him.

Others will be along shortly with details.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Stann said:


> My name is Stan Dunham is 23 years old and my wife and I have been married for one year now.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge we have been a very happy couple up until now. I had made some bad choices in the beginning of our marriage.* I got jealous and asked her to stop hanging around with her male friends which was wrong.* I asked her to go to counseling because she would get angry and throw things and yell. but this is nothing I cant handle.
> 
> ...


Don't beg or nice your way back. She has either got another man, EA at the least, or the time away has done some damage. I am leaning to the first. Read No More Mister Nice Guy and the Married Man Sex Life Primer. Sorry you are here.

Do you have access to phone records? Can you see if she is texting a number a lot?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> There is somebody else in the picture. Start investigating. DO NOT ask her about him.
> 
> Others will be along shortly with details.


My guess would be one of the male friends you say you were "wrong" to request she stop hanging out with. 

She has, essentially, given you the ILYBINILWY speech. I'm guessing you had a gut feeling about her and at least one of the men she is friends with? And she has convinced you they're "just friends"...Oh and what about the temper? Seriously? You "can handle" when she throws things at you??? That is abuse, my friend. If she is getting angry to the point she is THROWING things at you, then she DEFINITELY needs help. And the only way you stand even a chance of continuing in the marriage is if she gets counseling, and even get MC as well. But really, my bet is on another man in the picture.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with Thoreau. There is most likely another person in the picture. It could be an emotional affair, physical affair or both. But this is the most common cause for a wife to check out of a marriage. As long as this other person is in the picture it is going to cloud her judgment of you. It is commonly referred to as "the fog". 

Yes, I concur that you should start investigating. First step is to pull cell phone logs. Is she texting a lot more than usual? Is the same number being used? Call it. Find out. You cannot "nice" her back into the marriage emotionally if she is in this fog.


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

Thoreau said:


> There is somebody else in the picture. Start investigating. DO NOT ask her about him.
> 
> Others will be along shortly with details.


I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You really think she would tell you if she was cheating on you? Really?? :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You had every right to ask her not to hang around with male friends!

First of all, breathe. I have a son your age and I know how hard this is. Concentrate on what you're doing and try not to think about your wife until you are on your way home. Impossible, I know, but try your best. There's no use panicking right now.

When you do get home, do NOT plead and beg. If, like we suspect, there's another man in the picture, you need proof. Start investigating.

There's something called the 180 that you should look up and start implementing. It will help a lot, and will prepare you in case she is seeing someone else. 

The 180

And you are right, we can fall in and out of love during the course of a marriage. It's normal to feel this way periodically. Perhaps she doesn't understand this.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I felt the same way. My wife was trustworthy too...until she wasn't. You better listen and do not ask her if she is cheating. You need to go into stealth mode.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_













Your wife is not going to tell you there is someone else. I don't care if she has "Trust Me" tattooed on her forehead. You need to start doing some investigating and not tip her off that you suspect something is up.

There was absolutely nothing wrong with you telling your wife you did not want her hanging around other men


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This very statement makes me question if this thread is real or if someone is building a strawman for everyone to burn in effigy...


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Worry about yourself right now.You can't really do much as your far away.I know its difficult but,if she has been unfaithful or
dosen't want to stay married,you don't have your whole like 
invested in her.

If you don't have children with her,consider your self lucky.
She needs to grow up and what about next time in your marriage 
when life gets hard.IS she gonna bail out then.

Shake her up,tell her in she wants divorce she can go.Lots 
of young females who want a responsible working male.

Do you suffer from being a nice guy?


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This very statement makes me question if this thread is real or if someone is building a strawman for everyone to burn in effigy...



It's easy for you to say, your not in my shoes. Please stop posting on my thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have a lot to learn, grasshoppa. Stick around and listen to these people and FOLLOW the advice and you shall see.

OR, keep your head buried in the sand and enjoy the leftovers.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for your service!

It sounds to me like your wife needs more attention than you possibly can give her. Many military spouses have a difficult time with the separations. And you guys are young, so she probably didn't really grasp what military life would be like. She would have to be alone for long stretches of time, and that's very hard... especially for a newlywed.

I think you both need some serious marriage counseling. Otherwise I don't see this working out for either of you long term.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stann, you're going to get some tough advice. Just keep in mind most of us have been there.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This very statement makes me question if this thread is real or if someone is building a strawman for everyone to burn in effigy...


HAHA I bet it's real as I felt the same way. My wife no way. We have been married 12 years. Cheat...never.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought my ex husband was trustworthy and would never cheat on me. Until he did

You don't have to believe it if you don't want, but she's giving you the same line that most of us have experienced first hand.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I thought my ex husband was trustworthy and would never cheat on me. Until he did
> 
> You don't have to believe it if you don't want, but she's giving you the same line that most of us have experienced first hand.




We have all seen this before. Do not take the tough love personally. Again jealous that you got Dolly on your thread.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Stann said:


> It's easy for you to say, your not in my shoes. Please stop posting on my thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stan, Plan9 was really only pointing out, in that particular statement, that it just seems unbelievable. However, what he said about trustworthy vs cheating still applies. Hope is right. Just take care of the work you need to finish before going back home. But you do need to find out the truth, without alerting her. Based on what you posted initially, it DOES imply that there could be another man in the picture, which you need to learn for sure, WITHOUT her knowing. And, no matter how trustworthy you believe your spouse is, she won't tell you if she is cheating on you. 

As stated above, you were absolutely right to request that she not hang out with the men. And you shouldn't HAVE to handle the angry outburst with throwing objects.


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea but I'm willing to help her with this, and willing to allow time for this to change. I did at one point threaten her with divorce because of it. At this point I'm goin to try the 180 and see how that's works once I get back. At this point I'm about to give up also. Just the fact that she doesn't care and essentially gave up already makes me not even think she's worth the fight or worth the heart ache.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> Thank you for your service!
> 
> It sounds to me like your wife needs more attention than you possibly can give her. Many military spouses have a difficult time with the separations. And you guys are young, so she probably didn't really grasp what military life would be like. She would have to be alone for long stretches of time, and that's very hard... especially for a newlywed.
> 
> ...



We are both in the army. Same rank same unit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Stann said:


> Yea but I'm willing to help her with this, and willing to allow time for this to change. I did at one point threaten her with divorce because of it. At this point I'm goin to try the 180 and see how that's works once I get back. At this point I'm about to give up also. Just the fact that she doesn't care and essentially gave up already makes me not even think she's worth the fight or worth the heart ache.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sound a lot more mature than she is. That said, if she's not willing to be in this with you 100% and do the hard work, then she really doesn't understand what marriage means. She needs to grow up.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Stann said:


> We are both in the army. Same rank same unit
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you both are in the military then she should know better. I don't think she really was ready to be married. Just my .02


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

1. No feelings for you after 1 year of marriage??
2. Absolutely GUTLESS to tell a military person on duty overseas something like this over the phone.

Straight up GUTLESS.

EDIT: Now that I read she's in your unit...she knows better. Meaning she really does feel nothing for you.

It's still gutless.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> I dunno I feel stressed about whats going on with us, im trying to feel something for you but I dont. Maybe stuff will be different when you get back".



That same old song your wife is singing is getting so old. You both are in the military and I know you both know what loyalty and commitment are. If everyone pushed their spouse away because they do not FEEL SOMETHING, marriages would be in a lot more chaos. *If your comrade is in danger are you going to act on your FEELING? Hell no you won’t, you will act on your loyalty and commitment*. I know that feelings are important in a marriage but she is a cop-out. Sorry to call your wife that but something really stinks in her position.

You have offered to do anything to get this right and I have not seen you post one thing that shows that she is a mature woman or even a real soldier that values commitment and loyalty

Stann, I hope you know that you are the stand up person here not her. Do not apologize for wanting your wife to stop hanging around with her male friends. *You figure out what you want to do and then give her your position, NO APPOLGIES, NO FALSE GUILT, you know what it takes to get this marriage back on tract and she is a laggard.* If she is going to put a roadblock in everything you want then CONSENTRATE ONLY on yourself and get yourself into a position that you can dump her if that is the way she is going to force this situation.


Do not have any children with her until you get this situation resolved JMO


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

There is absolutely someone else in the picture but like so many of us that felt the same way as he; he will have to learn the hard way. Start snooping whenever it becomes possible again. Is probably the best we can tell him.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Funny. I just got universally reamed for calling an actual lying cheater a lying cheater on another thread. Yet in EVERY OTHER THREAD, the board defaults to "she's cheating"! And sticks with it to the end.

You're 23. She's 21? 22? You were high school sweethearts. You were each others firsts. There should be a law against marrying in those situations. She's not cheating. She's second guessing and that second guessing isn't going to stop until she see's what else is out there.

Is she cheating? Maybe. But more likely she did exactly what she says she did. Fall out of love with you. Had regrets from marrying too early.

Can you fix it? Maybe. Just don;t have kids until you do.

The ILYBINILWY speech at 23 with no kids. You have NO IDEA how lucky you are. A do-over. You are a GOD to me.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with your request. My husband and I have that same agreement. We both ditched the opposite sex friends once we married. This agreement was made in the first few months of our marriage.

With your wife getting angry like that, it's a red flag that she is having an affair. I would be investigating into this further. Don't tell her what your up to either. I don't see this as snooping, rather its protecting your marriage and being transparent. Usually people who get angry over this have something to hide.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe that's better. Drive yourself nuts snooping for a year or two. Live in a self inflicted hell for a while THEN leave her. 

"Cheating" is not the issue here.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Stann said:


> Yea but I'm willing to help her with this, and willing to allow time for this to change. I did at one point threaten her with divorce because of it. At this point I'm goin to try the 180 and see how that's works once I get back. At this point I'm about to give up also. Just the fact that she doesn't care and essentially gave up already makes me not even think she's worth the fight or worth the heart ache.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is a very healthy additude to have. You see, the confidence you have in letting her go will raise your attraction level...chick dig confident guys.

However I though it to be a litle beta to suggest it was you that would change to help her "work it out". I mean you can't control other poeples happiness....or in your case love for someone.

But you can control how you handle your self and if your old lady isn't happy with you then show her you do not have to tolorate it and can let her go so that *you* can be happy with someone else that wants you and only you.

Fow now I strongly suggest the both of you talk about boundries and specific boundries that need to be met until you get home.

See your wife is in a dangerous position. As soon as her guy friends find out about how unhappy she is in her marriage the vampires will swoop down on her. Lets face it she is in a volnurable state right now.

So boundry #1 no talking about the unhealthy marriage to other poeple, especially guys.

My point is there are certain boundries that you both need to talk about that directly relate to her fragile state and the mistakes she can make. Also you both need to discuss the consequences for when these boundries are crossed.

Again, I strongly suggest, until you get home, you talk about her "vunuralable" state and the boundries she needs to have to prevent you from leaving her, or for that matter replacing her.

On aside note, her loneliness is most likely stronger then her trustworthiness. Her need for attention will bring about the voltures and with that you have to see why so many here at this site think about her cheating...or munipulated into cheating...at least on an emotional level, if not on a physical.

It may be hard to see this, but often the attention she gets she has to pay for, and that currentcy is sex.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Another thing to think about, guys friend want 2 things, 1) to hear about how unhappy their chick friends are with the husband/BF..and 2) cheering the chick friends up by giving them the *kind* of attention they aren't getting at home.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If your wifes guy friends like going to get their nails and hair done and also like clothes shopping, then your marriage should be OK!

Most likely her guy friends relationship consist of drinking and going to bars!

Maybe I'm wrong, maybe your wife is just one of the guys and enjoys helping a buddy out by doing his breaks or change the oil on a friends truck, maybe she into gutting a kill, and catching a game on a Sunday afternoon with a bunch of fellas?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Read the bold parts and then below



Stann said:


> My name is Stan Dunham is 23 years old and my wife and I have been married for one year now.
> *Still in the honeymoon stage...that's great!*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge we have been a very happy couple up until now. *Specifically look for any red flags from your wife as to any recent changes, things don't "just happen"* I had made some bad choices in the beginning of our marriage. *Please define them* I got jealous and asked her to stop hanging around with her male friends which was wrong. *What made you jealous. If she's acting improperly, then you WEREN'T WRONG.* I asked her to go to counseling because she would get angry and throw things and yell. but this is nothing I cant handle. *You might be able to handle it, but you shouldn't. Throwing things isn't stable or normal. She needs help.*
> ...


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Read the bold parts and then below


I appreciate your reply and some of the bad decisions I made from the beginning are like I said I sheltered from her friends. she is a mechanic and shes in the army both are male dominated fields. so naturally most of the people she knows/ works with are males. leading to her having male friends. so there are the specifics of that. I would get angry after work and take it out on her. also when she would get angry I would sort of antagonize her and say things that I knew would make her more angry. this lead to holes in our door and a broken 500$ tv... in the beginning of our relationship I used to spend some of my off time playing video games. well actually alot of time. she would ask me to hang out and ask me to do things and I never would. for the record I do not play them anymore. I never did any of the house chores ever.. I was quite lazy and it wasnt right. she would work harder then me and still come home and do all the chores and walk the dog etc...
I threatened her with divorce if she didnt stop hanging out with her male friends because I was jealous. I would never talk about anything with her, about how i felt about anything. arguements, life affairs etc... Now i know this seems silly but It was different SHE was putting in all the effort then and it seems to me like she got overwhelmed. she would ask for us to hang out do whatever

you are ccorrect saying that this is centered on what I have done.

now the last thing I want is to leave my wife, It seems like thats exactly what you all are getting at?

So far things have gotten steadily better in the last few days.... in understand a few days is nothing. I fly home tomorrow ill be there at 1:30pm and my wife will be picking me up from the airport. I have a suprise stuffed animal for her and after the night and possibly the weekend i will give you all an update to see what the situation is looking like. 

I would like to thank you all for your advice, and I read every single comment and think them all through. so far the 180 is seeming to be good. Ill keep you all updated keep posting any advice, tips, past experiences are appreciated. positive or negative are welcomed. thank you


----------



## Flowers (Feb 5, 2013)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats one hell of a great wife! She would actually tell you that she is cheating on you?


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

@flowers

I honestly think that she would. She very honest and open about everything in our lives. 

I think its crazy that she waited so long to tell me that things werent going well. She probably had tried to tell me befoer but I either told her it wasnt anything or I didnt let her talk.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

You asked for help.

You are not taking any advice.

There is someone else in the picture, yet you keep ignoring what almost everyone here is telling you.

What is it you want exactly?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Stann said:


> I appreciate your reply and some of the bad decisions I made from the beginning are like I said I sheltered from her friends. she is a mechanic and shes in the army both are male dominated fields. so naturally most of the people she knows/ works with are males. leading to her having male friends. so there are the specifics of that. I would get angry after work and take it out on her. also when she would get angry I would sort of antagonize her and say things that I knew would make her more angry. this lead to holes in our door and a broken 500$ tv... in the beginning of our relationship I used to spend some of my off time playing video games. well actually alot of time. she would ask me to hang out and ask me to do things and I never would. for the record I do not play them anymore. I never did any of the house chores ever.. I was quite lazy and it wasnt right. she would work harder then me and still come home and do all the chores and walk the dog etc...
> I threatened her with divorce if she didnt stop hanging out with her male friends because I was jealous. I would never talk about anything with her, about how i felt about anything. arguements, life affairs etc... Now i know this seems silly but It was different SHE was putting in all the effort then and it seems to me like she got overwhelmed. she would ask for us to hang out do whatever
> 
> you are ccorrect saying that this is centered on what I have done.
> ...


I think your anger & laziness caused her to lose that loving feeling towards you & she found someone else - it may just be an EA right now & she doesn't feel like she is doing anything wrong. The EA or PA has created a situation for her where she think she doesn't love you anymore.

If you want to save your marriage, she will have to come clean about the affair, go no contact with her AP & you BOTH need serious marriage counseling that addresses marriage boundary settings, your anger & laziness issues in addition to how to rebuild trust & communication.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sometimes the most honest person on the outside is the most untrustworthy person on the inside.

nobody wants to believe that they might actually be hooked up with someone like that but if you really pay attention you will be able too see through their lies.

food for thought. lots of warning sign 

Good luck


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Stann,

Despite your denial about someone else, you're going to find out if it's so, sooner or later. If you don't believe it, at least keep you eyes open. Hopefully there is no one else. 

The next subject is how you got here. At least you're taking a look at your responsibility for the sorry state of the marriage. You found this site and started learning what behaviors support marriages and what behaviors can ruin them. 

I for one do not recommend the 180 for your situation, unless you find the OM or she refuses to try and work on the marriage. The 180 is not to get your wife back. It's to detach yourself emotionally and prepare yourself to move on from a spouse who has checked out. Your wife is vacillating, not leaving. Correct? 

I won't tell you how to act, but clingy and jealous are not attractive traits. Confidence is. I do recommend you download this book so at least you know how a marriage should work. The information will at least give you an understanding of what happened, why it happened and how to get it on track, if at all possible. Then decide how to go about it. 

This is one of the most recommended books by the members on this site. Read it on your trip home.

His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage: Willard F. Jr. Harley

Good luck


----------



## Stann (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks anchorwatch, I'm trying my hardest to not be clingy but sometimes I just want to hold my wife's hand or kiss her. Sometimes I feel myself being clingy and other times I don't notice it. Im sad whenever she's away and its weird because I've never felt this way before before I was always happy and that has been replaced with worry. I feel like our marriage is a ticking time bomb now and I hate this feeling. 


So far I've been home for a few days and things have been going good, we hang out a lot. I've been helping out around the house and even trying to show her I care more. We plan on goin skiing this weekend which should be fun. I'm worried that all this isn't going to work. As you all have suggested I've began investigating for ea and pa and I've not been able to find anything out of the ordinary. I do not think an affair is involved is this. So far my wife has shown small improvements she says I live you more we laugh and cuddle a lot more. I'm just not feeling like things are great yet and its quite frustrating. I'm keeping my eyes open but trying to be as happy as I can
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brianr1971 (Nov 21, 2012)

i understand what you are going threw my ex gave me the same speech she loves but i numb her that the sxcitment is not there any more and when ask why she said i was not the same person that she fell in love with you see i was a entertianer and always made her laugh but when i stop doing thatnd she became my focus i lost that part.. try and rember what it was you did to make her fall in love .. dont get focused on rtrying to find out there omeone else if there is it will come focus at made you 2 be togethight and for it mohget hen u er whst of all dont smother when you get home thr awayat er even farther away 

good luck


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm gonna tell you something you may find strange, but in less than 6 months you will come back here and find yourself amazed at the fact that I was actually right.

You know how you didn't want your wife to hang around other men? You know how she got upset and YOU had to make a choice between her wishes and your own wishes? You know how you gave up your natural boundary just so she wouldn't take the conflict to the next level?

You f***ed up.

You know how right now in your mind your wife is actually more important than these little issues that made you say those inappropriate things to her?

Well, she's NOT! She's not worth a minute of stress. No one is. Not her, not your mother, not any other woman. 

Get that in your head. She's not worth making sacrifices for. Sacrificing is the groundwork for resentments, divorce, children of broken homes and ultimately a shorter lifespan.

Divorce her. If she begs you not to, then give yourself some time and decide. She already missed the boat on your full commitment. Trust me, you will never feel fully committed to her after what she's done. It's not even worth thinking about at your age.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

synthetic said:


> I'm gonna tell you something you may find strange, but in less than 6 months you will come back here and find yourself amazed at the fact that I was actually right.
> 
> You know how you didn't want your wife to hang around other men? You know how she got upset and YOU had to make a choice between her wishes and your own wishes? You know how you gave up your natural boundary just so she wouldn't take the conflict to the next level?
> 
> ...


Did you read this guys story? He has been laying on the couch playing video games for a year instead of giving his wife orgasms...I think D will be a blessing for her!!!


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Stann said:


> I highly doubt that there is someone else, my wife is very trustworthy and she would tell me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We all think they are trustworthy and that they will tell us...

Except, they weren't trustworthy and they did or didn't tell us something that blew us out of the water. 

That is why most of us are here. 

She is telling you that she is numb towards you but she still loves you...contradictory don't you think?? 

Consider all possibilities.


----------



## zappy882000. (May 23, 2013)

Flowers said:


> Thats one hell of a great wife! She would actually tell you that she is cheating on you?


Too funny....hysterical.


----------



## zappy882000. (May 23, 2013)

Flowers said:


> Thats one hell of a great wife! She would actually tell you that she is cheating on you?


I don't know but I can't stop laughing, I really can't.

Everytime I go and read the words you wrote @Flowers, I start laughing hysterically.


----------



## zappy882000. (May 23, 2013)

Carlchurchill said:


> Did you read this guys story? He has been laying on the couch playing video games for a year instead of giving his wife orgasms...I think D will be a blessing for her!!!


How can you be so funny man churchill.

Again terrific funny reply.

I was laughing with hands on my stomach when I read "instead of giving his wife orgasms", I applaud you man, too funny.


----------

